# Hyatt Bulk Bank in II?



## cdziuba (Nov 17, 2013)

Every so often, there is a nice bulk bank of Hyatts into the II system.  Is it random, or are there times/months/weeks a Hyatt bulk banking can be expected?

Thanks so much.  Thrilled to have an exchange into Hyatt Bonita Springs this April, and searching for Hyatt Tahoe any time may through October.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 17, 2013)

I usually expect them between 4-6 months prior to check in date.  They don't bulk all the properties and although some are deposited almost year round (Sedona, Texas) others only appear during off and sometimes shoulder.  I wouldn't expect mid-June through August at Tahoe but the other dates may come through.

Your best shot would be to set up an ongoing search.


----------



## cdziuba (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, for the info, I've had my Tahoe search going for months already.  II calls me every day to tell me....it hasn't matched.  LOL


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 17, 2013)

cdziuba said:


> Thanks, for the info, I've had my Tahoe search going for months already.  II calls me every day to tell me....it hasn't matched.  LOL



Interval use to do that to us. I asked them to mark our file to only call when MATCHED and the calls stopped.


----------



## cdziuba (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm doing that next time they call.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 18, 2013)

I picked up Oct 6, 2012 at High Sierra on May 9, 2012 from the online inventory.  I didn't have an ongoing search but I had been checking frequently for several weeks so I don't think it was loaded much before that date.  

Sue


----------



## cdziuba (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Sue.  How did you like the High Sierra?


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 18, 2013)

cdziuba said:


> Thanks Sue.  How did you like the High Sierra?



I loved it.  We combined it with an XYZ stay at the Ridge Tahoe the week before so wanted something at the other end of the lake.  I liked the quieter pace of the north end towns vs the traffic congestion of South Lake Tahoe.  The units are very nice and I also liked the quiet setting.  We were in the middle with a view overlooking the trees vs the lake but I enjoyed it.  We were there the first week of their off season and they were closing down the lakefront activities and it was pretty quiet.  The week before at Ridge Tahoe it was really crowded so I think the last weekend of Sept is the end of the busy season.  

Sue


----------



## cdziuba (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply.  I know the search is probably considered a little challenging, but I have confidence we're going to get it, I gave them mid-May thru mid-Oct.  I'll post if/when it happens.


----------



## lizap (Nov 18, 2013)

Keep in mind that Hyatt Sierra will be undergoing bedroom and bath renovations during the next year.


----------

